# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [DELPHI] - Get Outlook Contacts

## Madboy

```
uses ComObj;

procedure TForm1.Button1Click(Sender: TObject);
const
  olFolderContacts = $0000000A;
var
  outlook, NameSpace, Contacts, Contact: OleVariant;
  i: Integer;
begin
  outlook := CreateOleObject('Outlook.Application');
  NameSpace := outlook.GetNameSpace('MAPI');

  Contacts := NameSpace.GetDefaultFolder(olFolderContacts);
  for i := 1 to Contacts.Items.Count do
  begin
    Contact := Contacts.Items.Item(i);
    {now you can read any property of contact. For example, full name and
    email address}
    ShowMessage(Contact.FullName + ' <' + Contact.Email1Address + '>');
  end;

  Outlook := UnAssigned;
end;

{if you need a birthday, you can retrieve it as DateToStr(Contact.Birthday)

Any contact item have a lot of properties. See a list (alphabet):

Birthday
Business2TelephoneNumber
BusinessAddress
BusinessAddressCity
BusinessAddressCountry
BusinessAddressPostalCode
BusinessAddressPostOfficeBox
BusinessAddressState
BusinessAddressStreet
BusinessFaxNumber
BusinessHomePage
BusinessTelephoneNumber
CompanyAndFullName
CompanyMainTelephoneNumber
CompanyName
ComputerNetworkName
Department
Email1Address
Email1AddressType
Email1DisplayName
Email2Address
Email2AddressType
Email2DisplayName
Email3Address
Email3AddressType
Email3DisplayName
FirstName
FTPSite
FullName
FullNameAndCompany
GovernmentIDNumber
Hobby
Home2TelephoneNumber
HomeAddress
HomeAddressCity
HomeAddressCountry
HomeAddressPostalCode
HomeAddressPostOfficeBox
HomeAddressState
HomeAddressStree
HomeFaxNumber
HomeTelephoneNumber
Initials
ISDNNumber
JobTitle
Language
LastName
LastNameAndFirstName
MailingAddress
MailingAddressCity
MailingAddressCountry
MailingAddressPostalCode
MailingAddressPostOfficeBox
MailingAddressState
MailingAddressStreet
MiddleName
NickName
OfficeLocation
OrganizationalIDNumber
PersonalHomePage
PrimaryTelephoneNumber
Profession
Suffix
Title
WebPage}
```

----------

